# Mini Lux And Atmos



## Steven F (Mar 23, 2017)

Doe the Mini Lux support Atmos passthrough?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

If the box does DD+ I am guessing your streaming services might be capable of sending a DD+/Atmos signal to your receiver or soundbar.


----------

